
World Health Organization's list of Covid-19 candidate vaccines [pdf] - alister
https://www.who.int/docs/default-source/coronaviruse/novel-coronavirus-landscape-covid-19f65d59aff81049f5a50d37bebf0caf93.pdf
======
adamkochanowicz
This site tracks them really well
[https://www.covidvax.news](https://www.covidvax.news)

------
alister
As of June 9, 2020, there are 10 vaccines in clinical evaluation and 126 in
preclinical evaluation around the world.

Even though I don't understand the difference between a "DNA with
electroporation" vaccine or "molecular clamp stabilized spike protein" vaccine
or "nanoparticle" vaccine, it's cool to see that there are so many different
approaches.

